# U.S. Redneck Special Forces



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

The Pentagon announced today the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States Redneck Special Forces.







These Alabama, Arkansas , Georgia, Kentucky , Mississippi, Missouri, Oklahoma, Tennessee and Texas boys will be dropped off into Iraq and have been given only the following facts about terrorists:

1. The season opened today.
2. There is no limit.
3. They taste just like chicken.
4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music or Jesus.
5. They are DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE for the death of Dale Earnhardt.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## Scott Shahan (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

What's funny? This is actually a pretty good idea. If a bunch of rag-tag Afghans armed with WWI weapons fought the largest, most agressive military power (the Soviet Union) to a standstill in the 80's, imagine what some drunk good ole boys can do?!? They likely to raise h3ll!

Very good post.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

What? No Loosiana boys?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> What? No Loosiana boys?



I admit. I was offended that I wasn't invited or even referenced.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> What? No Loosiana boys?


They didn't want any kind of _Deliverance_ scandals.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



Then they better get rid of the GA boys. 

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


----------



## srhoades (Apr 6, 2006)

Here in CA I think it's illegal just to look at a <i>picture</i> of a gun like that much less own one.



[Edited on 4-7-2006 by srhoades]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> The Pentagon announced today the formation of a new 500-man elite fighting unit called the United States Redneck Special Forces.
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget the Scotch-Irish of Virginia! And for fans of Red Dawn, Go Wolverines!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...


Sorry, too close to the Mason-Dixon line. Besides, with all the liberals in Northern VA I think the South is going to kick VA out of the club soon.


----------



## Pilgrim (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> ...



There are definitely some Northern "rednecks" up in Michigan.

[Edited on 4-7-2006 by Pilgrim]


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> Don't forget the Scotch-Irish of Virginia! And for fans of Red Dawn, Go Wolverines!





> If all else fails, I will retreat up the valley of Virginia, plant my flag on the Blue Ridge, rally around the Scotch-Irish of that region, and make my last stand for liberty amongst a people who will never submit to British tyranny whilst there is a man left to draw a trigger.
> 
> George Washington, at Valley Forge



{wipes...away...tear}

Imagine what a stand they would have made. Probably would have won the war right thar.

[Edited on 4--7-06 by Draught Horse]


----------



## caddy (Apr 7, 2006)

I have some problem turtles that are eating up all my fish in the creek behind my house. I need to get Bubba to bring this pea shooter over and help me pick off a couple !


----------



## turmeric (Apr 7, 2006)

Reckon if you was to offer him some free beer he might see his way clear to do it!


----------

